# usb mouse not working @ laptop

## Maf

hi folks, i can't run my usb mouse on my fujitsu-siemens laptop with ati sb400 chipset, i tried to use many usb ohci/ehci etc. settings in the kernel config but none worked, neither in 'cat /dev/input/mice' nor in X desktop. are there any other ways to check whether my mouse is working and, if it's not. what to do to make it working? :>

----------

## dgaffuri

Check your kernel configuration

```
# grep USB_HID /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y
```

Which kernel are you using? What is reported in dmesg about your USB mouse?

----------

## moosh

In addition  to the previous reply, run

```
lspci -v | grep HCI

```

If you get UHCI or OHCI then you have to add it to your kernel. You can find it in

```
    Device Drivers  --->

    USB support  --->

<*>   OHCI HCD support

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

```

----------

## Maf

well ok, at this time my kernel is:

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep USB_HID

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

```

and none of EHCI,OHCI or UHCI is set.

here is my current dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 (root@firebird) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #10 PREEMPT Sun Nov 20 00:35:32 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bea0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bea0000 - 000000001beb4000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001beb4000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

446MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 114336

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 110240 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7750

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1beaf147

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Goldfish 0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x1beb3ef6

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1beb3f6a

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1beb3fc4

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x1beaf381

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x1beaf17f

ACPI: DSDT (v001 FIC    LM13W    0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1c000000:e2c00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=305 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x800-32@60

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1610.330 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 449456k/457344k available (2354k kernel code, 7388k reserved, 693k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3227.12 BogoMIPS (lpj=6454252)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.60GHz stepping 08

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd8ad, last bus=8

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 *11), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: d0100000-d01fffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:0b.0

  IO window: 00002000-000020ff

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  PREFETCH window: 20000000-21ffffff

  MEM window: 24000000-25ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: d0200000-d02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 20000000-22ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] disabled and referenced, BIOS bug.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1132446970.420:1): initialized

vesafb: unrecognized option mtrr

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., MS4 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:53c5

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5433, set palette = c00c546d

vesafb: pmi: ports = 9010 9016 9054 9038 903c 905c 9000 9004 90b0 90b2 90b4 

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xdc880000, using 6144k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fb1: Virtual frame buffer device, using 1024K of video memory

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (on)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (68 C)

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.9.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.6 disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:40:ca:d5:dd:78

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8430-0x8437, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8438-0x843f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST9808210A, ATA DISK drive

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6650A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 <<6>input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio4

 hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.2[C] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[d020b000-d020b7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (3573 buckets, 28584 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LAN AUDO MODM  LID 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0040ca0133705d73]

Adding 530104k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530104k

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

```

as you for sure think, mouse is still not working, probably because of lack of any *HCI. i'm sure i have 4 USB 2.0 ports, should i then choose EHCI in kernel?

and this one:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci -v | grep HCI 
> 
> 

 

is just not working, no such command, should i emerge something to get lspci?

----------

## moosh

For the lspci you have to emerge pciutils. Once you run it as written above, you'll know which of UHCI, OHCI, or EHCI to add. BTW, there's no harm in adding all three to the kernel.

----------

## Maf

ok so 'lspci -v|grep' HCI says:

```

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

0000:02:0b.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

```

so i added both OHCI and EHCI into the kernel and compiled it. after reboot the system stops during firing up with this msg (depending on

which usb port is currently is use by the mouse):

port 1: 'ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.'

port 2: 'usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2'

port 2: 'usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2'

port 4: 'ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.'

ohh.. and if I unplug the mouse, laptop runs with no problems, here is dmesg:

```

......

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.2[C] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[d020b000-d020b7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 11, io mem 0xd0002000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 11, io mem 0xd0000000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 11, io mem 0xd0001000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

......

```

wtf is wrong with my laptop? ;]

----------

## moosh

Well, here are two threads with similar cases:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288465.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-188415.html

----------

## genfive

I recently had a similar problem on my laptop.  The touchpad worked, but not the usb.  It turned out to be a problem with my xorg.conf setting.  Can you post the relevant section from this file?

----------

## Maf

 *moosh wrote:*   

> Well, here are two threads with similar cases:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288465.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-188415.html

 

i read them and added noapic to append section in lilo.conf, but nothing changed.. i'll post my xorg.conf's input section soon, but anyway i used xorgxfg to generate it;]

----------

## dgaffuri

It seems that you've problems with kernel, so X configuration it's not a problem for now unless you solved them. May you please post your lilo.conf and

```
cat /proc/interrupts

grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '^#'
```

output?

----------

## Maf

here u go, it is done with mouse unplugged:

```

# cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:      38364          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        431          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  9:          2          XT-PIC  acpi

 11:        325          XT-PIC  ohci1394, ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb3, eth0

 12:        144          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:        867          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         23          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

ERR:          0

```

and here:

```

# grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -v '^#'

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

```

and my current xorg.conf is:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## dgaffuri

And what is reported in dmesg if you plug the mouse after booting?

----------

## Maf

i cant run dmesg because gentoo stops while loading with message (depending on usb port used by mouse):

```

port 1: 'ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.'

port 2: 'usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2'

port 2: 'usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2'

port 4: 'ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.'

```

it's already posted above

----------

## dgaffuri

I saw it, but I understood that booting stops if mouse is plugged in. Are you saying that plugging in the mouse freezes the system?

----------

## Maf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I saw it, but I understood that booting stops if mouse is plugged in. Are you saying that plugging in the mouse freezes the system?
> 
> 

 

lol dude, exactly! booting the system stops when the mouse is plugged in. when it is unplugged, gentoo boots w/out problems. and when i plug the mouse during normal work of the system, nothing happens i guess. i hope that now u understood me;]

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Maf wrote:*   

> when i plug the mouse during normal work of the system, nothing happens i guess. i hope that now u understood me;]

 

No, I don't understand you. Either it freezes or "nothing happens". And how do you think that someone may guess what's happening on your system if you don't say it? Anyway, try do disable the USB legacy options in BIOS, if you have them. Good luck.

----------

## Maf

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

>  *Maf wrote:*   when i plug the mouse during normal work of the system, nothing happens i guess. i hope that now u understood me;] 
> 
> No, I don't understand you. Either it freezes or "nothing happens". And how do you think that someone may guess what's happening on your system if you don't say it? Anyway, try do disable the USB legacy options in BIOS, if you have them. Good luck.

 

omg:( well one more time. gentoo boots only with mouse unplugged. with mouse plugged, it freezes with messages that are above.

when gentoo is already booted (still without the mouse) i plug it in and nothing happens, nothing freezes. 

is it clear now?

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Maf wrote:*   

> is it clear now?

 

Yes, thank you. You need to be patient, because people like me are rather slow, and need to read things at least once before being able to understand. So, if you say that "nothing happens", I argue (but I may be wrong of course, don't hesitate to correct me in that case) that nothing is added to dmesg when you plug the mouse _after_ booting.

----------

## comprookie2000

If you haven't got it working I have an ati chipset and my mouse was doing alot of strange stuff.

I enabled this;

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y  <- this is it I think ->

and seemed to work

----------

## Maf

thanx for the tip. i'll check it in few hours

----------

## Maf

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> If you haven't got it working I have an ati chipset and my mouse was doing alot of strange stuff.
> 
> I enabled this;
> 
> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set
> ...

 

ok i set Y everything i found unset.

but there was no "CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT" and no "CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL"

anyway after making the new kernel and rebooting nothing changes, booting stops with the same messages;/ any more ideas?

----------

## comprookie2000

What Kernel are you using? Its a little hard to find and you may need to enable something else for it to show up.I will run make menuconfig later if you can't find it. It is for the new ati chipsets with Xpress graphics. The touchpad is connected to a serial port (I think) And it will work by itself but when I connected a usb mouse or tried to use the synaptic driver it would lock up. Now everything is working good. But I am using 2.6.14.2 from kernel org because the other kernels gave me a head ache. This laptop is the $799 walmart special. It has a 64 bit compatible motherboard but with a sempron. The hardware was new to me so it has takin me a while to figure it out. I use the brute force method. Search and try, search and try again.

----------

## Maf

i am using the latest kernel from the portage tree. is it 2.6.13-r3 gentoo-sources? i think so;p that's good point, i'll try to run my laptop with kernel from kernel.org, maybe it'll help.

----------

## Maf

ok i discovered something new: today i downloaded and burned a brand new gentoo 2005.1 live cd with GLI 0.2 installer.

and both my mouse and even touchpad are prefectly working. that brings me back some hope:)

here is the dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 (root@gravity) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Wed Nov 9 18:04:08 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bea0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bea0000 - 000000001beb4000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001beb4000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

446MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f76c0

On node 0 totalpages: 114336

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 110240 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7750

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1beaf147

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Goldfish 0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x1beb3ef6

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1beb3f6aACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1beb3fc4

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x1beaf381

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x1beaf17f

ACPI: DSDT (v001 FIC    LM13W    0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 1c000000 (gap: 1c000000:e2c00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: initrd=gentoo.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs dokeymap cdroot vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c046d000 soft=c0465000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1610.294 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 430736k/457344k available (2402k kernel code, 26072k reserved, 838k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3170.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=1585152)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.60GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (3170.30 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 18010k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd8ad, last bus=8

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1132621900.560:0): initialized

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xdc880000, using 3072k, total 65536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=41

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:53c5

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8430-0x8437, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8438-0x843f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST9808210A, ATA DISK drive

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6650A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

alps.c: Enabling hardware tapping

input: PS/2 Mouse on isa0060/serio4

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio4

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdc: ATAPI 20X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 193, io mem 0xd0002000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 193, io mem 0xd0000000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 193, io mem 0xd0001000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.2[C] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[201]  MMIO=[d020b000-d020b7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

libata version 1.11 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0040ca0133705d73]

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdc

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:40:ca:d5:dd:78

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:40:ca:d5:dd:78

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0b.0 [1734:1098]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0ef8, PCI irq 209

Socket status: 30000006

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03e1a80(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## comprookie2000

Here is my menuconfig;

http://www.abbottdavid.com/screenshots/2005-11-21-222417_1024x768_scrot.png

Also only one CorePointer;

```

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Synaptics Mouse"  "AlwaysCore"

EndSection
```

----------

## Maf

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> Here is my menuconfig;
> 
> http://www.abbottdavid.com/screenshots/2005-11-21-222417_1024x768_scrot.png
> 
> Also only one CorePointer;
> ...

 

well i did all that you suggested, both with gentoo-sources and kerle.org kernels and nothing helped, booting still stops because of connected mouse, and mouse is not working with X's.. shit:( there is a hope coz everything goes well with the latest gentoo livecd 2005.1-r1 + GLI;p

----------

## Maf

ok i don't know if this changes anything, but i attach lspci from system booted from latest gentoo live cd - mouse was working perfectly...

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a3f

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a62

0000:02:01.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)

0000:02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

0000:02:0b.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

0000:02:0b.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

0000:02:0b.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

0000:02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

```

if u need longer, "lspci -v" version, just say a word;]

----------

## comprookie2000

I would boot with the livecd with the good kernel and copy that .config to your /usr/src/linux then recompile the kernel with that as your guide. I'm sure it will have alot of "m" so use coldplug to load the modules. I'm no expert as you can tell.

----------

